# 2016 Chevy 2500HD 20 inch tire size



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone with 20 inch wheels know what size tire I can replace my 265/60r/20 with. I want to put a more all terrain style tire on the truck and not finding anything I like in that size and no one can find anything that will work. Either the overall diameter is too big or the load range isn't right in many brands so if anyone has a idea I would appreciate it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A&M Snowplowing said:


> Anyone with 20 inch wheels know what size tire I can replace my 265/60r/20 with. I want to put a more all terrain style tire on the truck and not finding anything I like in that size and no one can find anything that will work. Either the overall diameter is too big or the load range isn't right in many brands so if anyone has a idea I would appreciate it.


Try these LT 275/65/R20 BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A KO2 load range E. Put them on my 2012 GMC, my friend has a 2015 GMC with and we both love them. With some wieght in the back of truck I plow 90% of the time in 2 wd.The only down fall is the price, think I paid $1200. a set. Use a tire size comparison chart to see the difference.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

do they rub when the plow is on and how close are they from the fender when he turns, cause 4 wheel parts said that exact size tire wont fit unless I put a lift on the truck and nation tire and battery said they will. I am just so confused and don't wanna spend all this money to find out they wont work cause those BFG all terrains is what I want to put on the truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A&M Snowplowing said:


> do they rub when the plow is on and how close are they from the fender when he turns, cause 4 wheel parts said that exact size tire wont fit unless I put a lift on the truck and nation tire and battery said they will. I am just so confused and don't wanna spend all this money to find out they wont work cause those BFG all terrains is what I want to put on the truck.


I have 1 tire that slightly rubs my mud flap when I turn to the left. My friend with the 2015 and no mud flaps has no rubs.


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

I second that tire size!! Great tires look great, no rubbing. I have '15 2500 Chevy stock suspension, have off road package and weather tech mud flaps. Replaced the stock bologna skins with the bf Goodrich t/a ko2's LT275 65R20


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 285 75r20's on my '13 Chevy and put a pallet of salt in the back and plow in 2wd all the time. Can't remember the last time I needed 4wd. They rub a little bit when the wheel is turned all the way but no big deal. I think they are Hankook Dynapro ATM's if I remember right


----------

